# CCT profile not letting me log times?



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a profile for CCT that I've used for about 2000 solves. Lately though, it hasn't been logging any of my times since two days ago. My profile also reads "logging disabled", like it's a guest profile. Is there a way to enable it again?

Also, I wasn't sure whether to put this in software or speedcubing help/questions. If I put this in the wrong place, could a moderator please move this? thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2010)

Funny, I just had this happen to me a few days ago too. For me, it was very sad. Apparently my xml file containing all my times got corrupted in the middle. All I can think of is that perhaps it was being written out when I rebooted to upgrade some software, and it got interrupted. Anyway, I lost all my times for the past month and a half. I had to repair the xml file by hand at the end of the file so it was valid xml again - once I did that, it allowed me to log times again.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 27, 2010)

This is why I back up my xml file every so often. Its happened to me a couple of times, but I was able to restore most of my data.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 26, 2010)

This happened to me a few days ago as well, and now I found this thread.

I looked at my xml file and at the end it said this

<solve>
38.85 
<scramble>L2 D' U F' L R2 U2 L' B L2 R D2 U' B' L B' F L2 F' L2 R2 D' U' F2 D2</scramble> 
</solve>
- <solve>
54.44 
The XML page cannot be displayed 

Cannot view XML input using XSL style sheet. Please correct the error and then click the Refresh button, or try again later. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following tags were not closed: database, puzzle, session, solve. Error processing resource 'file:///C:/Users/WEB IV/De...


ass="e">
<scramble>L' R2 D' L' R' B' L F2 U2 B F D R' F' U' L' B F2 R B D' F D U2 B'</scramble> 
</solve>
- <solve>
50.39 

It ends there. I found that solve, which goes happened all the way back on November 20th. 
Would fixing this sovle my problem? If so, how do I fix it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dang, I think im gonna back up my CCT right now! This never happened to me yet, and I have nearly 10,000 times saved.

EDIT: Done


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

@IamWEB: It probably means you've lost everything since November 20th. You can make a backup of the file, just to be safe, and then your best bet is probably to cut off the file after the </solve> line, and then find and match any other tags at the end (this will require a little XML understanding) to make it a valid XML file again. That's how I got mine working again (but of course, I did lose all those times). I'm very sorry to say it looks like you've lost 4 months of times. 

Like Dan says, if you care about this, you should probably start backing up your XML file periodically.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 26, 2010)

EDIT: I FIXED IT! And I didn't lose any times!!! (possibly)

Thanks for the help too. 
There were some problems though: My 3x3x3 'Slow Turning' category has no times. I put my 'corrupted' file back on and the only slow-turning average there was the most recent session, which wasn't actually slow turning either. The category existed there and it still does on my fixed file, but since it was already messed up on the corrupted file I guess I can't really salvage those. 

Despite the casualties, I'm happy to get past this and I'll be backing up my profile every week. 

Thanks 

This post before the problem was solved:


Spoiler



EDIT: I was reading another thread and found out that I need to open the file in Notepad. It's always defaulted to IE so I never knew. I'll see what happens when I edit the time.

Stuff:

-I meant Nov. 10th, sorry.

-When I open CCT all of my times since then are still there like normal, all the way up until it stopped letting me log times.

-All of my times after Nov. 10 are in the XML. It looks like the times are arranged by event, and 3x3x3 OH is the last one listed, which is where the error seems to be.

-All of my OH times are Nov. 10 are not in the XML, but they do appear in CCT on my profile.

This is odd...

I don't know how to edit my XML since it appears to be read-only, and I pretty much have no XML understanding. By backing up the file I'm sure you just mean copying the file and storing it somewhere, which I'll start doing in the future.


----------

